# "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?



## theater (23 April 2007)

Heute kam Rechnung von Avira. Ist das ein Fake? Oder echt? Ich hatte nichts bestellt.


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Vermutlich  ein Fake
http://online-shop-blog.de/


> Avira-Mail gefälscht ??


----------



## dvill (23 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88627


> Trojaner in gefälschter Avira-E-Mail


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



theater schrieb:


> Heute kam Rechnung von Avira. Ist das ein Fake? Oder echt? Ich hatte nichts bestellt.


Heute kam das hier schon etliche Male rein, die letzten waren schon vom Provider als SPAM markiert...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

http://www.buerger-cert.de/extraausgabe_archiv.aspx?param=48cHquSuQhSxjFRpgq9vew%3d%3d


----------



## theater (24 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

danke fuer hilfe.
loesche es.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Ich hatte diese mail beantwortet - sie ging an avira - diese bestätigten, dass die Originalmail nicht von ihnen stammt und ein Trojaner in der zip-Datei ist. Also sofort löschen! Wer stellt gegen den Urheber Anzeige?


----------



## Insider (25 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer stellt gegen den Urheber Anzeige?


...und wozu soll die gut sein?


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer stellt gegen den Urheber Anzeige?



Die Nürnberger hängen keinen – sie hätten ihn denn zuvor!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Gerade reingekommen. Wird noch recht mager erkannt. Darum Virenscanner am besten auch auf heuristische Analyse einstellen und zip-Dateianhänge generell unter die Lupe nehmen lassen...

http://www.virustotal.com/vt/en/resultadof?bf3284fce401facd7cc8fa8b55e7a052


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gerade reingekommen. Wird noch recht mager erkannt. Darum Virenscanner am besten auch auf heuristische Analyse einstellen und zip-Dateianhänge generell unter die Lupe nehmen lassen...
> 
> http://www.virustotal.com/vt/en/resultadof?bf3284fce401facd7cc8fa8b55e7a052


in diesem Fall gehört F-Secure  dazu. Die Debatten darüber, welcher Virenscanner der schnellste  ist, 
erinnert mich an Sportberichterstattung und die interssiert mich auch nicht. Der beste Schutz ist
 immer noch die eigene  Vorsicht. Wer sich blind auf  Schutzprogramme verläßt, hat früher oder später   verloren. Öffnen  von Anhängen unbekannter oder verdächtiger Mails ist grundsätzlich gefährlich und  daher zu unterlassen. Im Notfall  wartet man eben ab, bis klar ist, um was es sich handelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Genau, lieber Captain. Das wäre dasselbe wenn man eine Malariaprophylaxe durchführt und alle anderen 
Vorsichtsmaßnahmen in den Wind schiesst. Dann muss man trotz Vorbeugung mit einem erhöhten Infektrisiko
 leben. Ein Doppelschutz ist in allen Lebenslagen angesagt. Das minimiert das Risiko wesentlich. Ganz 
ausschalten wird man es wahrscheinlich nicht können, denn wirklich sicher ist Nichts und nichteinmal das ist
 sicher. :lol:

Gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Ich habe bei avira angerufen- es ist ein Fake!!!!!   Nicht beachten-ab in die Mülltonne!!!  Gruß gabcar


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Auch ich bekam heute gleich 3 emails von "cleverbridge/Avira GmbH".
Mein Tipp, den ich auch schon seit Jahren in Kursen weitergebe: Wenn man einen Absender nicht kennt und gar eine "Bestellung" im Hintergrund/Betreff steht, dann SOFORT ungelesen löschen. So erspart man sich auf jeden Fall irgendwelchen Virenärger.

Wie heißt es doch seit Jahren so treffend: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht" und was der PC-Benutzer an emails nicht kennt, das liest er erst gar nicht und löscht es sofort. Indofern haben die alten Sprüche von früher auch in heutigen modernen Zeit noch Gültigkeit ...


----------



## Unregistriert <G.P> (29 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Ich meine, auf einer echten Bestellung müssten auch klar und deutlich paar daten vom Besteller stehen, also wenn  Name, Vorname, Bestellnummer / Rechnungsnummer  und Kontaktdaten  nicht drauf stehen, ist die mail auf jeden fall nicht als echt zu erkennen, glaub ich.


----------



## drboe (29 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



Unregistriert <G.P> schrieb:


> Ich meine, auf einer echten Bestellung müssten auch klar und deutlich paar daten vom Besteller stehen, also wenn  Name, Vorname, Bestellnummer / Rechnungsnummer  und Kontaktdaten  nicht drauf stehen, ist die mail auf jeden fall nicht als echt zu erkennen, glaub ich.


Ist eigentlich eine Epidemie ausgebrochen, die bei den Befallenen schwere Erinnerungslücken hervorruft? Ich habe schon die Überschrift und die Eingangsüberlegung in diesem Thread nicht verstanden, die da lautete



theater schrieb:


> Heute kam Rechnung von Avira. Ist das ein Fake? Oder echt? Ich hatte nichts bestellt.


Wenn man beim angeblichen Sender *nichts bestellt* hatte, warum werden dann überhaupt noch Überlegungen zur möglichen Echtheit der Mail und der richtigen Reaktion angestellt und öffentlich breit problematisiert? Nehmen die Betroffenen denn auch Wagenladungen von Kies, dutzende Waschmaschinen oder Pizza-Lieferungen nach Mitternacht an? Wieso, zum Teufel, "antwortet" jemand noch auf diesen Müll, wo dem betreffenden Empfänger dieses virtuellen Gerümpels doch vermutlich ebenfalls sonnenklar war, dass er nichts dergleichen bestellt hatte. Es ist ja wohl kaum vorstellbar, dass dies die erste spam-, phishing- oder Trojaner-Mail war, die der je erhalten hat. Kurz und knapp gefragt: wie lange lohnt es eigentlich, sich über solchen alltäglichen Schrott im Mail-Eingang Gedanken zu machen oder sich gar zu weiteren Aktivitäten (Mail an Avira etc.) hinreissen lassen? Diesen elektronischen Müll kippt man unbesehen (oder automatisch) in die Tonne - und gut ist. Spätestens nachdem Heiko vor knapp einer Woche den mehrfachen Eingang einer gleich lautenden Mail in seinem Postfach kundtat, war nämlich sonnenklar, um was für einen Dreck es sich handelte.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



drboe schrieb:


> Wenn man beim angeblichen Sender nichts bestellt hatte, warum werden dann überhaupt noch Überlegungen zur möglichen Echtheit der Mail und der richtigen Reaktion angestellt und öffentlich breit problematisiert?



------------

Das ist wohl mit Essenz ein Problem des vorherrschenden menschlichen, wankelmütigen mentalen Bewusstseins, das sich nie wirklich sicher ist, ob nun die Welt und ihre Dämonen real oder irreal ist. :lol:


----------



## guenterskel (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Vermutlich  ein Fake
> http://online-shop-blog.de/



Bin das erste mal im Forum. Habe heute nicht nur eine Rechnung, sondern sogleich eine Abbuchung von 19,99 Euro bekommen.Ich habe eine Mail an cleverbridge geschickt Habe da aber wenig Hoffnung auf Erfolg.
Wer kann mir da einen Rat geben ?

guenterskel:cry:


----------



## Immo (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

was hindert dich die Abbuchung rückgängig zu machen? jede nicht authorisierte  Lastschrift 
kann ohne Angabe von Gründen bei der Bank/Sparkasse rückgängig gemacht werden

Die Kosten dafür trägt der Abbuchende


----------



## guenterskel (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



Immo schrieb:


> was hindert dich die Abbuchung rückgängig zu machen? jede nicht authorisierte  Lastschrift
> kann ohne Angabe von Gründen bei der Bank/Sparkasse rückgängig gemacht werden
> 
> Die Kosten dafür trägt der Abbuchende



Danke, ich versuchs auf jeden Fall


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Hallo, auf zur nächsten Runde - meine Bestellung ging an den ODLOonlineStore. Bei mir kam zurück: cleverbridge / Basic Funktionswear" <[email protected]> und genau das hatte ich bestellt. Dran hing ein pdf.


----------



## ROBERTPFAHLS (20 November 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Meine Lizens, die bis zum Juni 2008 gilt wurde gestoppt. Warum?
Bitte sofort berichtigen. Die Zahlung erfolgte im Juni 2007 für 1 JAHR1


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

@ROBERTPFAHLS

hier ist nicht cleverbridge.
  Dies ist das Forum computerbetrug.de


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2008)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

Ich habe auch bei AVIRA Software (Virenschutzprogramm) bestellt. Ist ANTIVIRA eine Scheinfirma, die nur auf Betrug aus ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*

ich habe bestelt ihre avira für 20 euro und ist fon der bank abgebuchtm   aber ich habe keine weitere informationen erhalten  wie ich das downladen kan  bite um hilfe per i mail


----------



## webwatcher (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]>    Ist das ein Fake?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> bite um hilfe per i mail


Gibts´hier nicht.  Anmelden dann per PrivaterNachricht


----------



## Theodor (3 Februar 2012)

Sind die Rechnungen richtig oder ein Face?
Referenznummer 29457052 vom 31.01.12 über 29,95 € und
Rechnungsnummer192117006 vom 31.01.12 über 29,69 €.
 Theodor


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2012)

Theodor schrieb:


> Sind die Rechnungen richtig oder ein Face?


Woher sollen wir das wissen?


webwatcher schrieb:


> hier ist nicht cleverbridge.
> Dies ist das Forum computerbetrug.de


----------



## theater (4 Februar 2012)

Danke für Hilfe. Jetzt hat sich Antivir in den IE gefressen und macht Probleme. Wie kriege ich es wieder raus. Benutze nur noch Firefox.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2012)

theater schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sich Antivir in den IE gefressen und macht Probleme.


Wie äußert sich das? Mir scheint, du hast ganz andere Probleme noch auf deinem Rechner.



theater schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich es wieder raus.


Deinstallieren?


----------



## theater (4 Februar 2012)

Ich habe gesehen, der PC Laden hat mir Win draufgemacht und Antivir. Und dann ist im IE oben eine kleine Kiste wo Antivir steht. Denke die machen Werbung. Und wenn ich diese Kiste wegmache, gibt es Ärger. Die ist links oben und soll zum Suchen genommen werden. Evt verdient Antivir daran.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2012)

Avira verdient nur dann, wenn du deren Produkt kaufst. Da du die kostenlose Version von Antivir haben dürftest, ist freilich auch Werbung auf deinem PC platziert. Und wenn du meinst, dass die Werbung deinen IE frisst, dann scheint mir das schon sehr bedenklich - aber nicht hinsichtlich Antivir.

Ich glaube, du bist mit deinen Fragen am besten hier aufgehoben: http://forum.avira.com/wbb/


----------



## theater (4 Februar 2012)

danke. da ich zur zeit mit ubuntu surfe 
ist das thema evt ja erledigt.
weil ohne win kein antivir.
ja es ist so wie du sagst.
danke.


----------



## theater (4 Februar 2012)

danke.
ist im moment ja theoretisch erst wenn ich win wieder nutze. trotzdem wollte ich mal frage.


----------



## pepsi (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe User,

ruft doch bitte erst bei Avira in der Kundenhotline an (übrigens normale Festnetznummr) 
Cleverbridge ist kein Fake sondern deren Zahlungspartner.
Also alles legal und in Ordnung.
Die Jungs von Avira leisten eine super Arbeit und machen unserer Rechner sichr dafür sollte man auch Zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2012)

Anonymus pepsi schrieb:


> Cleverbridge ist kein Fake sondern deren Zahlungspartner.
> Also alles legal und in Ordnung.


...etwas populistisch aber ausnahmsweise schließe ich mich dem gern an.


----------



## Wittenberg (6 Juni 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: "cleverbridge / Avira GmbH." <[email protected]> Ist das ein Fake?*
> 
> ich habe bestelt ihre avira für 19.95 euro und ist von der bank abgebucht, aber ich habe keine weitere informationen erhalten wie ich das downladen kann biete um hilfe per e mail




```
xxxxxxxx
```
 
MOD-Edit: Hier können wir nicht helfen. Das ist ein Fall für den support von Avira.
http://www.avira.com/de/contact


----------



## Vernika82 (27 Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen, ich habe komischerweise keine email bekommen, habe auch nichts bestellt... bei mir wurde gleich geld abgebucht. zum glück habe ich es am nächsten tag gleich gesehen und rückbuchen lassen.. irgendwoher haben die meine bankdaten bekommen... also vorsicht leute schaut auf eure kontoauszüge!!!!


----------



## Hippo (27 Juni 2012)

Wer hat da abgebucht?
Hast Du mit Avira Kontakt aufgenommen?
Cleverbridge ist normalerweise ein seriöser Partner im Internet - deswegen kommt mir das grad ein wenig seltsam vor


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2012)

...ich glaube, das ist die Kiste mit der üblichen Lastschrift. Man gebe fremde Daten ein und schon flutschts!


Vernika82 schrieb:


> .. irgendwoher haben die meine bankdaten bekommen....


Weil jemand die Daten bei einer Bestellung eingegeben hat - so einfach ist das! Woher dieser jemand aber die Daten hat, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## torsten (7 September 2012)

theater schrieb:


> Heute kam Rechnung von Avira. Ist das ein Fake? Oder echt? Ich hatte nichts bestellt.


hatte lastschrift am 16.6 2012 34€ist aber wieder storniert worden .
weis nicht was das ist kam auch nichts nach wegen mahnung .ich habe da nichts bestellt oder gekauft.weis nicht mal was cleverbridge ist steht irgend etwas da mit download limited cleverbridge ag.


----------



## Hippo (7 September 2012)

Wie wärs mit dem Lesen des Threads?
Da steht nämlich die Antwort auf Deine Frage!


----------



## Peter_OWL (25 Dezember 2012)

Gerade hatte ich auf meinen Kontoauszügen eine Lastschrift von € 29,95 von besagter clerverbridge AG und konnte damit erst gar nicht anfangen. Zuhause dann gesucht, diese Thread gefunden, den Zusammenhang mir AVIRA herstellen könne, und oh Wunder: Ich hatte doch meinen Virenschutz verlängert, man hatte mir daraufhin auch den Zusammenhang mit Zahlung über cleverbridge mitgeteilt. Aber vergesslich wie ich bei solchen Dingen manchmal bin (und wohl nicht nur ich ),  war ich nun doch wieder genau daran erinnert. Und sowohl das Buchungsdatum als auch die Referenznummer passten exakt

Nun habe ich wieder für 2 Jahren diesen Virenschutz. Ob er besser oder schlechter als andere ist, will ich nicht beurteilen. Aber die Vorgehensweise mit der Lastschrift durch cleverbridge war völlig korrekt. Daher sollte jede/r erst mal prüfen, ob er oder sie vielleicht doch eine Bestellung oder Lizenzverlängerung bei AVIRA gemacht hat.


----------



## Idriz Lushaj (23 Juli 2018)

Ich habe den WinZip Utilitities Suit gekauft für ein Jahre, und wollte ich fragen; warum können andere Leute von Winzinp  oder DreivZip in meiner Computer eindringen undmscjen was die wollen.
Macht ihre Sie Sachen zukämen um Leute anzuzocken? Melden Sie sich sonst werde ich bei euch kündigen, und dan suche ich mir andere Helfer. Ich kam nach den Computer Neustarten , nicht mehr rein, der nehmt den Passwort immer für falsch. Das ist kein Hilfe.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2018)

Idriz Lushaj schrieb:


> Ich habe den WinZip Utilitities Suit gekauft für ein Jahre, und wollte ich fragen; warum können andere Leute von Winzinp  oder DreivZip in meiner Computer eindringen undmscjen was die wollen.


Hä?



Idriz Lushaj schrieb:


> Melden Sie sich sonst werde ich bei euch kündigen, und dan suche ich mir andere Helfer.


Dann solltest Du die Firma kontaktieren und nicht uns hier


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du die Firma kontaktieren ...


….und zwar die, von der das Angebot oder das Produkt kommt, z. B. Avira.

_Jubelposting in eigener Sache_: Da ich ein Mitglied der Führungsriege von cleverbridge in der Familie habe, hatte ich mir das Geschäftsmodell erklären lassen. Die cleverbridge AG ist ein Globalplayer, der die 1 Mrd. Umsatz/Jahr anstrebt, ein Zahlungsdienstleister für diverse Technologieunternehmen, weltweit (z. B. Avira).

Im Zweifel kann man sich an den professionellen Support wenden: https://support.cleverbridge.com/hc...h-den-cleverbridge-Kundendienst-kontaktieren-



			
				cleverbridge schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Fragen über eine Bestellung, die Sie getätigt haben, oder einer Abbuchung auf Ihrer EC- oder Kreditkarte, können Sie unser E-Mail-Kontaktformular nutzen und wir antworten Ihnen schnellstmöglich. Sollten Sie Informationen, wie Lizenzschlüssel oder Rechnung, zu einer alten Bestellung benötigen, senden wir Ihnen diese gerne über unsere Bestellübersicht erneut zu.
> 
> Sie können uns auch telefonisch erreichen. Unsere Telefonnummern und Service-Zeiten sind folgende:
> 
> ...


----------



## Geprellter (9 Mai 2019)

Abbuchung lief über Paypal, mit angeblicher Einzugsermächtigung die nie erteilt wurde. Nachfrage bei Paypal ergab, das eine Einzugsermächtigung vorlag und somit keine Rückerstattung möglich ist"!


----------



## jupp11 (9 Mai 2019)

Geprellter schrieb:


> Nachfrage bei Paypal ergab, das eine Einzugsermächtigung vorlag und somit keine Rückerstattung möglich ist"!


Paypal muß  den Nachweis erbringen, dass ein Ermächtigung vorliegt und selbst wenn kann es zurückgebucht werden


----------



## Hippo (9 Mai 2019)

Und der "Geprellte" sollte erstmal genauer schildern was er moniert.
Paypal hat üblicherweise eine Abbuchungsgenehmigung (ausser Du führst das auf Guthabenbasis, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist), die müssen also da bezüglich der Abbuchungsgenehmigung gar nichts nachweisen.
Anders sieht es damit aus wer sich über Paypal bedient hat. Nur da kann die Frage ansetzen.


----------

